# Recharger la batterie de l'Iphone éteint ?



## deenasty (21 Juillet 2008)

Tout est dans l'intitulé ... es-ce possible ?

Merci


----------



## deenasty (21 Juillet 2008)

Personne ?


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Juillet 2008)

je pense que oui, le mieux etant d'essayer...


----------



## vpphil (21 Juillet 2008)

Oui
Philippe


----------



## angealexiel (22 Juillet 2008)

evidemment. comme tout les appareils qui existe sur cette planéte... lol ^^


----------



## augustinb (25 Juillet 2008)

moi aussi, au début, j'ai cherché... et c'est pourtant simple !
Tu mets en charges. Là, il s'allume. Tu attends qu'il ait fini et là, tu l'éteins tout simplement... Ainsi tu pourras comme moi dormir sans être réveillé !


----------



## knight2000 (28 Juillet 2008)

Une fois mon iPhone éteint, je le branche au secteur pour recharger.
Là il s'allume, cela m'amène à l'écran de déverrouillage et tout et tout.

J'aurais souhaité le charger sans devoir l'allumer. Si je l'éteins ensuite, je n'ai pas de signal sur l'écran pour me dire quand il a fini de charger.

Est-on obligé de l'allumer pour le voir charger ?


----------



## puffade (28 Juillet 2008)

knight2000 a dit:


> Une fois mon iPhone éteint, je le branche au secteur pour recharger.
> Là il s'allume, cela m'amène à l'écran de déverrouillage et tout et tout.
> 
> J'aurais souhaité le charger sans devoir l'allumer. Si je l'éteins ensuite, je n'ai pas de signal sur l'écran pour me dire quand il a fini de charger.
> ...



Même si tu l'allumes, il va ensuite se mettre en veille puis tu vas voir la pile apparaitre en gros au milieu de l'écran puis plus rien du tout comme s'il était éteint.


----------



## knight2000 (28 Juillet 2008)

oui, ça je l'ai vu. Donc, il est forcément allumé pour se recharger.

ok


----------



## Chistak (27 Août 2020)

puffade a dit:


> Même si tu l'allumes, il va ensuite se mettre en veille puis tu vas voir la pile apparaitre en gros au milieu de l'écran puis plus rien du tout comme s'il était éteint.


Bonjour j’ai un iPhone 7 et j’ai essayer beaucoup de solution mais il se redémarre à chaque fois que je le l’éteint pour le charger


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Août 2020)

bonjour, 
Iphone allumé puis tu le branche au secteur, il vibre et là tu reste appuyé pour l'éteindre, la nuit, tu te couche et le lendemain tu le débranche, l'allume.
Coup d'oeil sur App et réglage si il n'y a pas de màj, il y en a : tu les fait et, si il n'y en a pas met le mode Eco de batterie. Bonne journée


----------



## Chistak (28 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> bonjour,
> Iphone allumé puis tu le branche au secteur, il vibre et là tu reste appuyé pour l'éteindre, la nuit, tu te couche et le lendemain tu le débranche, l'allume.
> Coup d'oeil sur App et réglage si il n'y a pas de màj, il y en a : tu les fait et, si il n'y en a pas met le mode Eco de batterie. Bonne journée


Merci beaucoup, mais est ce que je pourrais voir le niveau de batterie quand il est éteint et en charge. Merci


----------



## Sly54 (28 Août 2020)

Chistak a dit:


> quand il est éteint


iPhone éteint : non, tu ne peux pas voir le niveau de la batterie.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Août 2020)

non se sera surprise le lendemain   logiquement il faut 4h voir 6h ça dépend de l'âge de l'iPhone. Le mien à 2ans il a besoin de 4h.
Tu peux aller dans Réglage puis Batterie et aller voir l'état de la batterie. Sa capacité


----------



## Jura39 (28 Août 2020)

Chistak a dit:


> Merci beaucoup, mais est ce que je pourrais voir le niveau de batterie quand il est éteint et en charge. Merci


Non , impossible


----------

